# Need opinions = Armoured Reconnaissance or Military Police = in the reserves!



## Lame (24 Apr 2014)

I'm still in the process of applying.. Aced my CFAT last week.. 

Now they put me down for Armoured Reconnaissance. I have a tech background and I'm sure I would be great at that. 

But they are really desperate for MP's too.. I would be able to get in no problem..

I wouldn't mind having a few Reservists fill me in on duties, deployments opportunities and personal opinions on these trades. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeL (24 Apr 2014)

Lame said:
			
		

> Now they put me down for Armoured Reconnaissance.



You put yourself down for that, the Military did not decide on that trade for you.



			
				Lame said:
			
		

> But they are really desperate for MP's too.. I would be able to get in no problem..



I'm sure a lot of people thought they could get into MP(or any other trade) but didn't for some reason or another.

Do not select a trade just because they are "desperate"(why do you consider them desperate anyways?).  Pick a trade you feel you would actually enjoy.



			
				Lame said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind having a few Reservists fill me in on duties, deployments opportunities and personal opinions on these trades.


If you visit the units you are interested in joining, I'm sure they can will be helpful in getting you information regarding the unit's duties/training, etc and speak to members with operational experience. - Just something to consider so you aren't waiting for responses here that cover what you want to know(that may or may not come).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2014)

Lame said:
			
		

> I'm still in the process of applying.. Aced my CFAT last week..



Hope that's not the highlight of your life.



> Now they put me down for Armoured Reconnaissance. I have a tech background and I'm sure I would be great at that.



The two have SFA to do with each other, actually.  



> But they are really desperate for MP's too.. I would be able to get in no problem..



You realize as a Reserve MP you won't be a badge carrying MP right?



> I wouldn't mind having a few Reservists fill me in on duties, deployments opportunities and personal opinions on these trades.
> 
> Thanks again.



For your convenience, as we thought you might be along some day, thousands of posts about all of this has been posted before, and are waiting for you to discover them using this thing called "searching" and reading what has been written already.


----------



## Flavus101 (24 Apr 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> For your convenience, as we thought you might be along some day, thousands of posts about all of this has been posted before, and *are waiting for you to discover them using this thing called "searching" and reading what has been written already.*



Ironically tech is the applicants background...

Listen, Lame the best thing you can do is visit the potential units that you want to apply for. Talk to the members there and have a discussion on their general duties, the best experiences they have had, etc. Doing your own research on the trades you are interested in will help too.


----------



## Lame (24 Apr 2014)

Thank you for the sarcasm guys.. love it.. 

Let me clear some stuff up.. 

I was never given a choice to my knowledge to what trade I had down on my application. That's why I called them today to clarify this. When I did talk to the recruiting center, they told me they were desperate for MP's. So much that they are willing to waive the "police" course requirement that they usually ask for. 

These were two choices I would have made going Reg's if I wouldn't of had 4 kids to take care of. 

Ohh and yes I was very proud to qualify for all the trades in my CFAT.. Having graduated 15 years ago, I had to brush up on my math a bit.
I'm not joining to do this half @ss. I'm in it to give my 110%. To look into a full time career once my little angels are grown up.  

I know MP's don't carry badges in the reserve(actually a few do, if I'm not mistaken, but hand them in after their shift and are in the AirForce).
I have done my research on both of these trades and have asked my recruiting center. 
So I'm not here posting on so someone can do the research for me. I know how to search and have searched plenty on this forum. I don't have many posts, I tend to do just fine searching. 

What I'm looking for is MP's and AR reservist that have had a chance to serve. Have been deployed. What duties they were given. In MP's side have they done security on events. 

I'm not interested in reading a post of 2002-2005 that is a decade old and doesn't have any recent information. 

Now sarcasm aside I'm not here to waste anyone's time or want any of my time wasted. If you have valid up to date input to post, please do. If you just want to let me know how to search this forum so I can read the same posts I have already read, then don't bother.


Thank you.


----------



## Tibbson (24 Apr 2014)

Just a quick comment or two.  There is no educational requirement for reserve MPs because they are not badge carrying cops.  They recieve only minimal police related training,  have no law enforcement mandate and no law enforcement responsibilities.  Those that do have badges are either ex reg MPs now filling reserve positions or they are one of the few to have taken the reg force training.  And yes, most ARAF (air) MPs get that training but since its 6 months long its kinda hard to do it with a family and full time civilian job.   

To CT over to the regs they will need to meet the educational requirements but it can be waived if, as a reservist, you have deployed overseas and meet a few other conditions.  Given the lack of deployments though that is no longer much of an option.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2014)

Those would be relevant posts, pertaining to the most recent large scale deployment of Res MPs and mud recce types.  That's what the site has for you.  It is what it is I guess.

 :2c:


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2014)

Lame said:
			
		

> I'm not interested in reading a post of 2002-2005 that is a decade old and doesn't have any recent information.
> 
> Now sarcasm aside I'm not here to waste anyone's time or want any of my time wasted. If you have valid up to date input to post, please do. If you just want to let me know how to search this forum so I can read the same posts I have already read, then don't bother.



Sorry that you don't feel that reading the posts of 2002 - 2005, or any other posts for that matter, may be relevant.  With no sarcasm implied at all, I would like to point out that your sense of being spoon fed with a silver spoon really does not go over well here.  If you don't want to read what is already posted, then why pray tell should we bother to reply to repetitive and redundant questions from you?

You claim to be tech savvy, so try Google with "army.ca: 'insert question here' "

PS.  MPs and Armour Trades have not changed in the last decade such that the info already posted is obsolete.

Thanks for coming out.


----------



## Lame (24 Apr 2014)

Thanks Schindler's Lift...  

George Wallace: I didn't say I didn't read them. I said that I'm interested in more up to date answers. Yes I'm sure that the trade itself has not changed, however training, duties, demands have. The recruiter is the only one available at the moment for questions. If he's that desperate for MP's then I didn't just want his word on it. So I came to the next best logical place for questions. So I thought! But like every forum in this interwebs, it's full of ppl who love to show how smart they are by giving their smart ass remarks.. and then you have ppl like *Schindler's Lift* who actually corrected the information that i got on an decade old post. Thank you for that.. that made my day.

I know how to search on this forum.. I've been doing it for a long time. Like I implied on my last post. I have read everything that I could find on it infact. Even outside the forum. A lot of ppl I've talked to about the forum knew nothing about it. So being spoon fed isn't really what I would call what I'm asking here. Not to mention having to skip reply's because of remarks like yours.. 

I have a tech background. I can troubleshoot electronics, machinery... and that's why I know my stuff. You bullying me on my searching abilities doesn't hurt my feelings.. 

Anyways sorry for asking relevant questions. I guess you must of been a Lightnings fan..   :facepalm:

Hope to hear more helpful information from reserve MP's, recce's or knowledgeable ppl that want to help a future recruit.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2014)

Lame said:
			
		

> Thanks Schindler's Lift...
> 
> George Wallace: I didn't say I didn't read them. I said that I'm interested in more up to date answers. Yes I'm sure that the trade itself has not changed, however training, duties, demands have. The recruiter is the only one available at the moment for questions. If he's that desperate for MP's then I didn't just want his word on it. So I came to the next best logical place for questions. So I thought! But like every forum in this interwebs, it's full of ppl who love to show how smart they are by giving their smart ass remarks.. and then you have ppl like *Schindler's Lift* who actually corrected the information that i got on an decade old post. Thank you for that.. that made my day.
> 
> ...



Bad attitude showing.

Now let's start at the top of this thread; where there is just too much wrong to hold up to the litmus test.  

First off, as you are applying, or so you say, to the Reserves, you have to visit the local Reserve units first and get accepted to the one you have decided you would like to join.  That means you have to do your own leg work and visit those units and find the answers to your questions.  If they accept you, then THEY give you a letter to take to the CFRC with which the CFRC can use to start your application process.  YOU DO NOT GO TO A CFRC FIRST to initiate the process of joining the Reserves.  You go to the Reserve unit first.

That was the first thing fishy with your story.

Second, the CFRC does not suggest what Trades you are eligible for; you have three spaces on the application to select three Trades.  In the case of joining the Reserves, you have to have that units acceptance first, and that leaves you with only one real choice.

That was the second thing that was fishy about your post.

Third.  You clearly stated that you did not have any interest in reading a post of 2002 - 2005.

Not Now that was just pure attitude on your part. 

Forth.  As has already been pointed out to you, there is much posted already in both the MP and the Armour forums as to what these two trades do.  Please read them.

As you are in Moncton, there are more than those two units that you can look into joining.  If you don't like what the MPs or the 8 Canadian Hussars have to offer, perhaps you can try the Service Battalion and the numerous Trades that they have to offer.  It is up to you to visit/contact those units to see what they have to offer and more importantly, if they are hiring.

I could comment on your epicons and comments further, but won't.


----------



## Dissident (25 Apr 2014)

Where are you located Lame? Because if you are from the lower mainland I'll have to buy that recruiter a beer for trying to steer people my way. Could it have been a MCpl T talking to you?

If you are from Vancouver area then picking armored recce (BCRs) is a great choice. While I have met many great people in the local units, the job armored recce is the most "fun" IMHO and they have a well established shooting team. If you want to talk to MPs from Vancouver/Richmond, send me a PM; I can answer your questions and give you the unit recruiters contact info.

For the rest of you: we have another thread going about how terrible the recruiting centers are at handling applicants and potential applicants. While we don't need to spoon feed people, we also could do better with how we handle all the hopefuls that come on here. It's a shame really.


----------



## Lame (25 Apr 2014)

NinerSix Thank you.. seriously thank you.. :nod:
I'm across the country from you..  Thanks for the help tho.. exactly the help i was looking for. 

Mr. Wallace : 

I will say that my first post had little information. I assumed keeping it simple would give me more replies with good information. 

I will also say that as you take my reply's as "bad attitude" I take it as having a strong opinion. Also while I might have given a hockey reference, lets see what you have done to my post so far. You have called me a liar, questioned my profession and tried pretty hard to make me look "fishy". Now I'm not sure but I can only see the bad attitude coming from one side and it's not mine. 

So lets now agree that I could have put more information in my first post and included all the information that I've had to answer from your questions. I did not explain myself clearly on the 2002-2005 posts. What was meant was that I have read them. I'm just not interested in the information not knowing if it still applies. 
Lets also agree that both of us have let this discussion go a bit too long. Also I would like to apologize if I did offend you in anyway. 

I respect you as an individual and also that you have served our country for a long time. Hoah for that. 
Now if ever you are in my area, please PM me, I'll buy you a beer. 

But NinerSix said what I was thinking. The recruiting centers are good here I have to say. They are friendly and available. However ppl have to earn my trust before I trust them and just going by what my recruiting center says is not how I work. Who know it better than the ppl who are doing it now. I like to research and get all the information(written and given) that I can before I make a good decision and feel good about it. I really don't like picking something just because it was put down on my application. I'm new to the Forces. I know one person who served. I love the idea of how the Forces are there to protect the innocent. To keep peace. To help rebuild communities, schools and even train country's that don't have the financial/realities to do so. 

That's why I'm joining and why I'm looking for information. I'm not here to play pingpong on a forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2014)

AND what I, and several others, are saying is for you to go to the Reserve units and see for yourself what they do and who they are.  Are they in fact hiring?  Are they people you would like to work with?  You can do your research here to further your knowledge as to what they may do, but will the people themselves (at those units) actually be the personalities you would like to work with?  That is one thing about the Reserves, that the Reg Force does not have.  The Reserves provide the prospective Reservist the capability to choose which unit and Trade they want (as long as they qualify).

Your initial post about your visits to the CFRC sound fishy, as they do not follow the steps one follows to join a Reserve unit.  The CFRC, as I have said, is NOT supposed to do any processing of your file until such time that a Reserve unit (one that has accepted you as a prospect) and has officially told them to start that process.  Thus, the CFRC would or should NOT be giving you a choice to make between MP or Armour; your acceptance into a Reserve unit would have taken that option away.  Do you understand these points?


----------



## Lame (25 Apr 2014)

I initially visited the CFRC because I wanted information about the Reg and the reserves. Once they told me about the reserves I went there.. Filled out an application. Then trying to figure out if I could join the Reg's I went to the CFRC again. I've spoken to several recruiters. Had walkin's. Long discussions about what I wanted to do, but no one ever told me what I was in for up till yesterday. 

When my application was done at the Reserves, they told me that it was Army. No one told me about any trade specific. I didn't know how that worked. I figured after the reserve BMQ I would be able to choose. Which is what I had asked. I just found out about the Recce yesterday. But while I didn't know I explored all the trades. Countless times before even knowing which one I would like to do. Some that I had an interest in are not available in my area. I'd have to drive too far for it to be worth it. 

I get what you are saying about visiting my reserve center. I have. I had ask to see what they do. But I was simply given a tour of the facility(short one) and sat down with a recruiter. I was not allowed to see what they did because I was not in yet..  Or even given an opportunity to talk to someone who had a similar trade.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2014)

Lame said:
			
		

> I initially visited the CFRC because I wanted information about the Reg and the reserves. Once they told me about the reserves I went there.. Filled out an application. Then trying to figure out if I could join the Reg's I went to the CFRC again. I've spoken to several recruiters. Had walkin's. Long discussions about what I wanted to do, but no one ever told me what I was in for up till yesterday.
> 
> When my application was done at the Reserves, they told me that it was Army. No one told me about any trade specific. I didn't know how that worked. I figured after the reserve BMQ I would be able to choose. Which is what I had asked. I just found out about the Recce yesterday. But while I didn't know I explored all the trades. Countless times before even knowing which one I would like to do. Some that I had an interest in are not available in my area. I'd have to drive too far for it to be worth it.
> 
> I get what you are saying about visiting my reserve center. I have. I had ask to see what they do. But I was simply given a tour of the facility(short one) and sat down with a recruiter. I was not allowed to see what they did because I was not in yet..  Or even given an opportunity to talk to someone who had a similar trade.



This is starting to make more sense now.  If your application was done at a Reserve unit, that will be the unit that has accepted you, so will not have much of a choice of what Trade you are getting into.  That Reserve unit will be the one loading you on a BMQ course (which is generic to all Trades).  After you successfully complete your BMQ, and BMQ-L, that Reserve unit will then place you on a Trades course specific to that unit.  If the unit that accepted your application is the MPs, then they will load you on a MP course.  If it was an Armour Reserve unit, you will be loaded on the Armour Crewman courses.  Hopefully, this clears up some of your concerns.

It is a sad commentary, a topic being covered in another thread, about the Recruiters you have been dealing with.  The Recruiter at the Reserve unit you visited should have been more helpful in explaining what they do and perhaps showing you some of what they do.


----------



## Lame (25 Apr 2014)

yeah.. well some good news.. got my Medical date..


----------

